# Svendborg Maersk



## gottland (May 2, 2007)

Info About The Svendborg Maersk Container Ship 1978 Also
Named Seatrain Charleston The Say She Was The Biggest Maersk Line Ship At The Time!!


----------



## gottland (May 2, 2007)

i am looking for info aubot Svendborg maersk


----------



## shipmate17 (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi,
There have several Svendborg Maersk built,this might be the one you want.
SVENDBORG MAERSK imo.7326659. Flag.DNK. Grt.38540. Built 1974 by Ishikawajima Harima. Aioi. renamed 1979.SEATRAIN CHARLESTON.1980.DRAGOR MAERSK. 1985 CHALLENGER. 1985 DRAGOR MAERSK. 1987.CHALLENGER.1999.BRIGIT.2000.HALIFAX. scrapped Alang.2002.
cheers.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

MV Svendborg Mearsk (Liquified Gas carrier) 18270 Tons. Built 1981 by Odense shipyards. 153.02 x 25.01 x 14.28m. 1 B&W 6 cyl; 670x1700, 2SA,
13050bhp (9599Kw) Engine built by Mitsui Eng Co Ltd, Osaka.
DF,ESD,R5T, GyC,Radar. Code flags OWQP. Danish flag, Registered Svenborg.
Ice strenghtened. Owned by A P Moller.
Looks like wrong one.


----------



## gottland (May 2, 2007)

shipmate17 said:


> Hi,
> There have several Svendborg Maersk built,this might be the one you want.
> SVENDBORG MAERSK imo.7326659. Flag.DNK. Grt.38540. Built 1974 by Ishikawajima Harima. Aioi. renamed 1979.SEATRAIN CHARLESTON.1980.DRAGOR MAERSK. 1985 CHALLENGER. 1985 DRAGOR MAERSK. 1987.CHALLENGER.1999.BRIGIT.2000.HALIFAX. scrapped Alang.2002.
> cheers.


Thats the one Thank you


----------



## vectiscol (Oct 14, 2006)

R58484956 said:


> MV Svendborg Mearsk (Liquified Gas carrier) 18270 Tons. Built 1981 by Odense shipyards. 153.02 x 25.01 x 14.28m. 1 B&W 6 cyl; 670x1700, 2SA,
> 13050bhp (9599Kw) Engine built by Mitsui Eng Co Ltd, Osaka.
> DF,ESD,R5T, GyC,Radar. Code flags OWQP. Danish flag, Registered Svenborg.
> Ice strenghtened. Owned by A P Moller.
> Looks like wrong one.


Superb ship. In 1986 I spent two or three days onboard at anchor off Shetland in Colgrave Sound, whilst she was waiting to load at Sullom Voe.


----------



## Bno1 (Aug 12, 2020)

_*.






IMO 7326659 , Dead.
Ship Type : Container Ship.
Dim : Loa x Beam - 261.2 x 32.2 mtr,
Container Capacity : 1.815 TEU Increased to 2.276 and to 2.442 TEU.(However, this was not due to modifications to the ship, but to differently calculated stowage of the containers on deck).
Reefer Points Containers : ??? Units.

Built in 1974 by Ishikawajima Heavy Industries Co Ltd Aioi Japan as " SVENDBORG MAERSK " for I/S Tank- og Ruteskibe ( A.P.Møller-Mærsk Copenhagen as manager ) Copenhagen Denmark.

Tonnage : grt / nrt / tdw - 38.540 / 21.214 / 32.153.
Main Engine : Sulzer 2SCSA 12-Cyl 12RN90 - 2 x 34.800 bhp / 26.5 knots.

1975 Laid up the first 6 ½ months of the year in Japan.
1979 On charter.renamed " SEATRAIN CHARLESTON ".
1980 Renamed " DRAGØR MÆRSK ".

1986 Rebuilt at the construction yard in Japan. The two main engines were replaced with one B&W type 8L90MC of 45,000 ihk. At the same time, the stern was modified for the installation of one propeller shaft / .

1987 On charter.renamed " CHARLESTON ".
1988 Transferred to Singapore Register,renamed " BRIGIT MAERSK ".
1994 Transferred Danish International Register DIS.renamed " BRIGIT MÆRSK ".
1999 Sold to Danaos Shipping Co. Ltd. Piraeus Greece,renamed " BRIGIT ".
2000 Sold to Evert Navigation SA Panama City Panama,renamed " MSC HALIFAX ".

2002 BU Alang India.



.*_


----------

